# cornerbead roller



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Was wondering how many guys use the cornerbead rollers I'm looking at the Columbia .wanted some opinions first always done it without one but if there's a better way why not .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Are you meaning for Bullnose rollers, or 90 degree rollers?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

90 degree its pretty much all we do here


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

It's one of those things ! You either like it or you don't. I prefer by hand just because I can control it better that way.

Can't go wrong with a Columbia tool though !:thumbsup:

UltraFlex 450 rollers are great for 90° corners when using 450 of course !


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> 90 degree its pretty much all we do here


I haven't used a roller much till now. I wish I could give your Columbia thought the nod, but...........

I compared 4 different 90 rollers awhile ago:

1. Columbia - http://www.walltools.com/store/columbia-taping-tools-outside-90-degree-bead-roller-cobcr.html

2. Sheetrock - http://www.walltools.com/store/usg-...bead-outside-corner-roller-90-usg-340310.html

3. Can-Am - http://www.canamtool.com/products/prodStdOSCrnrRoll

4. The roller designed for putting on AquaBead, that I got supplied to me when I was doing some AquaBead assessments (it showed up After the assessments - an AquaBead distributor ended up giving us one, because they still weren't available to be bought). I figured I'd try it on regular paper/metal bead. No pic available of it that I can find, but they show one in videos. Its wheels are closest in design to the Can-Am: 




The results I got as far as them consistently aligning things well,, or well enough, while not leaving the bead sticking out more than I'd like it to be (I like my bead fitting on pretty tight, as tight as I've seen while still being square, with no paper edge and few paper bubbling issues showing up after):

1. Can-Am worked the best (for me)
2. AquaBead 2nd (it might've been 1st, if it hadn't put the bead on so 'tight' fitting - tight enough that the paper let go a little in a few spots, which I'm thinking could've resulted from too little mud being left under the paper. But there wasn't much bead mud coating needed with That roller.)
3. Toss up between Sheetrock and Columbia

That was trying them on 5/8" board at the time (commercial job).

I used the Can-Am while putting corner beads on bulkheads last Thursday in a new school we're doing - worked well enough, from what I could tell when I coated some of them yesterday. I gave the roller Friday to a new guy to roll out some more bulkheads (he used as well my Columbia tube and Columbia 90 degree outside applicator). :thumbsup: I'll see how well the roller worked for him (I believe he has more experience with rollers than I do), and will let you know.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw: I think I used the Can-Am at least once on 1/2" board, and it worked well, or well enough. If there's any 1/2" in what we're doing, I'll try it and let you know that as well.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I was checking TapeTech's site for their roller. Its wheel design looks a lot like the AquaBead roller I tried. I'm wondering if it might be one to consider as well? http://www.tapetech.com/products/Corner-Rollers/Outside-Corner-Roller

I can't really make out just how tapered the wheels on it are, though. Looks to be slightly tapered in part, and maybe flat in other areas.

Maybe Aaron/Columbia and Mike/Tape Tech could explain the reasoning behind their different designs, to give us a better idea as to why they're built as they are?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The bead roller is like the angle roller, but it's acting in reverse

It gives you less air bubbles behind the tape

It pushes the bead in more, so you get tighter coats

It's technically wiping the bead out for you, so you can #A clean the excess mud off with a sponge, but that waste mud,,, #B SCRAPE the excess mud off with a knife,( high bead for example, keep a wiping knife on a pole and your feet don't leave the ground:yes #C after you roll it, you can load it right away.

I got a new can-am one, I don't like the thick handle on it, you seem to lose the FEEL (if you know what I mean) I find myself going back to my old worn out one with the thin handle.

There are different rollers for each type bead, so maybe TT is on to something with the link Justme posted. There's no recess in the wheels. so interesting

And to make a long story short, I was on a job once with a bunch of french Canadian HAND tapers. The only thing that impressed them out of all my machine tools was my bead roller, they all went out and bought one. So if it's good for those whiny french Canadians:whistling2:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Ocr*

We have one out now that is a little different to the norm:

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=ocr

Plan to send one to CAZNA to add to his collection ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> We have one out now that is a little different to the norm:
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=ocr
> 
> Plan to send one to CAZNA to add to his collection ...


But cazna don't like to use a roller, it's true:yes:

You should send it to me instead :thumbup::whistling2:

Just need someone to test if a all flat roller does the some as one that recesses where the steel sits on the paper bead. Guess you would half to see if there's a difference. and if there was, my guess is it would be very minor.

should be Kiwimans turn to test a new tool anyhow

Sorry cazna


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

tomg said:


> We have one out now that is a little different to the norm:
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=ocr
> 
> Plan to send one to CAZNA to add to his collection ...


Fair go Tom.
I think us Aussies should get some freebeees to.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> But cazna don't like to use a roller, it's true:yes:
> 
> You should send it to me instead :thumbup::whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
Maybe i will like this one, It looks better than the rest, I was waiting to try it out then post a thread and pics for everyone comparing the sheetrock and placor i have, And the white one and an old grey one i had, They all suck, but this thread started first, Just wait srdrywall and see what we have to say about this new model. It looks as if it will solve some issues i had. Feel free to send it to who ever you want tom, Yes i would love to give it a go based on other rollers not working out, But as 2buck said, I have already had a go with a new tool, Im sure kiwiman would like one.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hahaha, picture me jumping up and down waving my arms frantically trying to get TomG's attention .
Sorry to say I staple on metal bead (call me old fasioned), but I do use a placor roller for bullnose beads (using hot mud), they are rather cheap and nasty I'm afraid, the problem is the hot mud binds to the plastic rollers and it takes a knife to scrape it off, I tried coating it with different lube's to give it a non stick surface as well as dunking it in water between each bead and it still does it, try adjusting the locknuts holding the rollers on and the whole axle turns inside the base....one day I'll upgrade to a real one.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

tomg said:


> We have one out now that is a little different to the norm:
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=ocr


Those roller wheels look a whole lot like the AquaBead (also called 'Hydrotrim') roller that I was trying on some paper/metal bead, on 5/8" drywall. Your link says it was designed for such bead as well:

_The Tapepro Outside Corner Roller is designed to be used on a variety of 90 degree outside corner beads including Trim-Tex™ and Hydrotrim™_

As I said previously, the roller put the bead on almost a little too tight (or seemed to) on 5/8" drywall, and some of the paper let go a bit, due I was thinking to there not being enough mud left behind the paper for when I coated it after, and it let go.

A question: Do you know how your roller works with 5/8" board? (Rollers seem to put bead on tighter on 5/8" than 1/2". At least they do for me.)


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Those roller wheels look a whole lot like the AquaBead (also called 'Hydrotrim') roller that I was trying on some paper/metal bead, on 5/8" drywall. Your link says it was designed for such bead as well:
> 
> _The Tapepro Outside Corner Roller is designed to be used on a variety of 90 degree outside corner beads including Trim-Tex™ and Hydrotrim™_
> 
> ...


 That is a strange observation . I say that because an outside 90 is still an outside 90 whether it is over 1/2" or 5/8". Maybe it is because the way the outside corner is butted up don,t really have an answer to that one. Was it the same bead? I only use the B-1 superwide and not from Sherwin Williams or Home Depot their superwide is still different and more flimsy and will not lay flat when applied but pulled back some and the edges seem to flare out along with some puckering behind the bead along the metal strip inside.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Those roller wheels look a whole lot like the AquaBead (also called 'Hydrotrim') roller that I was trying on some paper/metal bead, on 5/8" drywall. Your link says it was designed for such bead as well:
> 
> _The Tapepro Outside Corner Roller is designed to be used on a variety of 90 degree outside corner beads including Trim-Tex™ and Hydrotrim™_
> 
> ...


Our roller wheels are very similar to our inside corner roller wheels, only a little longer and they also have more play to accommodate tapered leg beads, and corners that are not quite 90 degrees.
Because of the set back, the thicker board will mean a larger area of unsupported bead - the thickness of the board (if you are using wet and stick).
If you are using joint compound under the bead, it should be supported as long as compound is forced into the apex.
I believe most corner rollers are designed with tapered or stepped rollers to force mud toward the apex. ?
Our outside angle head applies mud to the apex as well as applying ribbons for the mud legs, therefore we don't need to push the mud in that direction, so we can have parallel rollers. This also means you can use the roller on a wide variety of beads, including glued on parallel leg.
As to tightness of bead on 5/8" board, I can't see that it should make any difference. ? Depending on the bead, I would think that tighter would be better. Does it have holes for bonding?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I gave the roller Friday to a new guy to roll out some more bulkheads (he used as well my Columbia tube and Columbia 90 degree outside applicator). :thumbsup: I'll see how well the roller worked for him (I believe he has more experience with rollers than I do), and will let you know.


I asked him today which roller he's found that seemed to work best of the ones he's tried. He said Can-Am. I also mentioned Sheetrock's roller, and how I found it didn't work well. He said he found the same thing. I didn't ask about the Columbia or HydroTrim/AquaBead ones, as he wouldn't have had any experience with those (I don't think).


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> That is a strange observation . I say that because an outside 90 is still an outside 90 whether it is over 1/2" or 5/8". Maybe it is because the way the outside corner is butted up don,t really have an answer to that one. Was it the same bead? I only use the B-1 superwide and not from Sherwin Williams or Home Depot their superwide is still different and more flimsy and will not lay flat when applied but pulled back some and the edges seem to flare out along with some puckering behind the bead along the metal strip inside.





tomg said:


> Our roller wheels are very similar to our inside corner roller wheels, only a little longer and they also have more play to accommodate tapered leg beads, and corners that are not quite 90 degrees.
> Because of the set back, the thicker board will mean a larger area of unsupported bead - the thickness of the board (if you are using wet and stick).
> If you are using joint compound under the bead, it should be supported as long as compound is forced into the apex.
> I believe most corner rollers are designed with tapered or stepped rollers to force mud toward the apex. ?
> ...


In answer to both posts, I think you're going in the same direction of thought that I am: Putting USG Beadex with 11/16" legs (what we're supplied with) onto 5/8" board doesn't give a lot of board support to one leg on the one side. Especially when that side has often been cut back enough so as to leave a gap in the corner - often a decent enough one. Putting on a bead in such a situation, using a roller having flatter than usual wheels, could pretty easily position that bead on pretty tight, to where there's little room left for coating mud.
Rolling with a more tapered roller shouldn't do that so much.



tomg said:


> Depending on the bead, I would think that tighter would be better. Does it have holes for bonding?


There are holes. Best I can figure right now is that Maybe because the paper is thinner and more porous on the bead than say the paper used for taping, and Maybe because of the Hydrotrim/AquaBead's roller design that I tried, the coating mud was able to wet whatever mud that was left underneath the paper in a way that it let go in a few spots. (Btw: I used taping mud and a Columbia mud applicator for putting the bead on, and it was dry when I coated it.)



tomg said:


> I believe most corner rollers are designed with tapered or stepped rollers to force mud toward the apex. ?


Sounds like it could make sense. Whether it really is accurate.........(?)

Problem I found with tapered rollers is that they don't consistently position the bead onto the wall all that well, and they can leave the bead corners sitting higher than I like. So at this time, based on what (I think) I know, I'd more recommend to sdr a roller with a wheel configuration more like yours, or TapeTech's or Can-Am's.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> There are different rollers for each type bead, so maybe TT is on to something with the link Justme posted. There's no recess in the wheels. so interesting


I've been wondering about this - if Maybe different rollers could also be for the different ways one can mud on a bead. Example - if tomg's tapered roller comment holds true,


tomg said:


> I believe most corner rollers are designed with tapered or stepped rollers to force mud toward the apex. ?
> Our outside angle head applies mud to the apex as well as applying ribbons for the mud legs, therefore we don't need to push the mud in that direction, so we can have parallel rollers.


 then could it be that tapered rollers might work best for when putting bead mud on by skimming up a corner's sides by hand, or using a bead hopper? That it would help direct the mud towards the bead apex, and so better help control things like paper bubbling on metal/paper bead, as well as give the corner more support?

But if you used a tapered roller for say, when you're putting a lot of mud onto a corner with a mud applicator, the tapered might be trying to force mud into areas where there's not enough room for it? So it would then be more likely to not align itself with the corner quite as well, and maybe its corner sit a little higher/prouder than what it might otherwise?

I've never used a tapered roller except when I've used a mud applicator as well. Maybe that's at least part of the reason why the tapered ones didn't work so well for me?

Just thoughts, to try and justify a tapered roller's design.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> It's one of those things ! You either like it or you don't. I prefer by hand just because I can control it better that way.
> 
> Can't go wrong with a Columbia tool though !:thumbsup:
> 
> UltraFlex 450 rollers are great for 90° corners when using 450 of course !


Man that is so true, I use to own one but found I have more control as mentioned on another answer, lotsa good advice here


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

We did pull out both rollers today to try each of them, and not to be a broken record but.....

The old handle is about 1/2 inch thick, maybe 5/8's at the most, and 36" long. you can get a better "PUSH" on the bead, and with a slight twist of the wrist, you can adjust the bead to the left or the right, as I said before, there's more of a "feel" to it.

here's a small part of a pic of the new handle http://kelowna.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-roller-w-48-Can-am-handle-W0QQAdIdZ306221182

The new handle looks to be over a inch thick, and is 4 feet long (that's 24912649164 mm for you metric guys) You half to push harder and you also half to move your arms more to twist or adjust the bead. If I keep my hands closer to the head you seem to have more control, but that's not too great when doing beads 8' or higher. maybe it's just me, but 2bjr hates the thicker handle more than me, he doesn't even want to run it.

Could not make a fair comparison with the new head to the old. The old one is just too wobbly and worn, think it's over 15 years old now:whistling2:
were also running the roller on b1u's paper bead , where both sides of the metal are wide, I don't care for the b1w's (one side of metal wide, well other side is thinner)

and for newbies on a roller, just roll the bead once (one swipe) If you keep rolling back and forth or up and down (going over the same work) too much mud gathers on the wheels, and starts flying all over the place, meaning messy floors:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> and for newbies on a roller, just roll the bead once (one swipe) If you keep rolling back and forth or up and down (going over the same work) too much mud gathers on the wheels, and starts flying all over the place, meaning messy floors:yes:


 Thanks, I'll try that :thumbsup:.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We did pull out both rollers today to try each of them, and not to be a broken record but.....
> 
> The old handle is about 1/2 inch thick, maybe 5/8's at the most, and 36" long. you can get a better "PUSH" on the bead, and with a slight twist of the wrist, you can adjust the bead to the left or the right, as I said before, there's more of a "feel" to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that 2sheep seriously though I think I never got the handle down on it...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well after using 4 different corner rollers it was 5th time lucky, I set 5 beads with the tapepro mudhead and corner roller and everyone worked out great, AND i didnt set them by hand first, I just loaded the corner, put a bead on it and rolled it and also pushed it with the tapepro, Thats not the recommended way, It does help if its set a little by hand first but i just thought i would see what happened if i didnt.

As you can see in the pics it fits the beads great, the others just didnt seem to work out for me, I had to set them first and square them by hand, then roll, which they didnt even roll so well, I had buldged paper and off set beads to one side, they didnt roll onto the metal of bead like the tapepro does. 

Great timesaver on the beads for sure, This is what i thought a corner roller should do but this is the only one that has. The wheels pivot in the centre so they can adjust themselves to suit.

The tapepro mudhead leaves a really nice 3 ribs of mud for the bead right to the tip of the corner, Not to much, not to little, My other mudhead leaves 5 ribs i think and not so close to the tip.

So for me its the best corner roller by far, My only problem was it was a bit harder to clean, the mud stuck quite well to the wheels, It was hotmud 90 and no it wasnt set, But hopefully some lube will sort that.

Thanks Tom, Great design and i highly recommend.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Well after using 4 different corner rollers it was 5th time lucky, I set 5 beads with the tapepro mudhead and corner roller and everyone worked out great, AND i didnt set them by hand first, I just loaded the corner, put a bead on it and rolled it and also pushed it with the tapepro, Thats not the recommended way, It does help if its set a little by hand first but i just thought i would see what happened if i didnt.
> 
> As you can see in the pics it fits the beads great, the others just didnt seem to work out for me, I had to set them first and square them by hand, then roll, which they didnt even roll so well, I had buldged paper and off set beads to one side, they didnt roll onto the metal of bead like the tapepro does.
> 
> ...


If they make a mudhead and roller for bullnose then I want one :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna,

I see a Sheetrock roller as well in the last pic. What's the red handled one?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

move that 10 over to your right about 2''


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> move that 10 over to your right about 2''


Looks like an 8" to me. Trowel it. Come on ! You know you want to !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Looks like an 8" to me. Trowel it. Come on ! You know you want to !


MY bad that Is an 8''


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> MY bad that Is an 8''


ill bet you one canuck beer Moore, that it's the 6"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> If they make a mudhead and roller for bullnose then I want one :thumbsup:


They do:thumbsup:

The applicator will work for the bull nose that cazna has. And I like the looks of that one, nice consistent flow of mud. We got the can-am applicator. could be wrong, but I think they were one of the 1st AP on the market. Their a bit messy, too much mud flows/drops from the arse end. Maybe we can go splits on one Kiwiman 

as for the roller, they do make them for the bull nose. I got one but never use it, we find the can-am roller works on them. I bet the tapepro will work on them. And I bet trim tex makes one, but they would half to answer that. My guess with the red roller that Cazna has , looks more like one made for bull nose.

To me the bead roller is just like the angle roller. We tend to forget someone had to teach us how to use a angle roller. The tapes would go left or right on you, But with in one house or 2, you would have it mastered. Not too much of a thought process goes into it after a while. It's the same with the bead roller, it's a tool that runs it self.

At first you will find yourself checking with a knife to see if their on square (like cazna in his one pic) but after you install a few hundred, you will stop doing that:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> cazna,
> 
> I see a Sheetrock roller as well in the last pic. What's the red handled one?


Thats a Pla cor, Justme, dont buy either of them, Ive had a white roller and an old grey one, they all sucked.



mudslingr said:


> Looks like an 8" to me. Trowel it. Come on ! You know you want to !


The cookie goes to Mudslingr, Its an 8, And i do trowel em, I usually wipe em down and backfill with 6 or 8 knife, the 12 trowel, then finish 14 trowel, Knifes suck for finishing beads, Too flexable and i can swing more on a trowel. Im only holding the knife there to show the set, The tapepro did a great job and that. None of the other 4 i had did.



2buckcanuck said:


> At first you will find yourself checking with a knife to see if their on square (like cazna in his one pic) but after you install a few hundred, you will stop doing that:yes:


I had to always check them with the other rollers, They stuffed them up, (Or i did) and didnt flatten the paper, So there was no point in using them so i gave up and just did them by hand.
The following pics of the other rollers look ok but the slight difference on the tapepro makes a huge difference.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I use a hopper and the red handle placor roller in Caz's pic for bullnose, the only difference is my roller has a slightly different profile to suit bullnose.....I don't like the roller, it sort of has that budget home handyman thing going for it, I would definitely like to try a mudhead instead of the hopper......I've just got to ok it with the Mrs........I'll work on that one.
Great demo pics Caz, it shows the difference well.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey caz.
Did you use the runner with the mud head? It works awesome.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I use a hopper and the red handle placor roller in Caz's pic for bullnose, the only difference is my roller has a slightly different profile to suit bullnose.....I don't like the roller, it sort of has that budget home handyman thing going for it, I would definitely like to try a mudhead instead of the hopper......I've just got to ok it with the Mrs........I'll work on that one.
> Great demo pics Caz, it shows the difference well.


It does show it well but remember that bead has been set with the tapepro that will push on the metal part and the tip of the bead, The others wont do that hence the hassels i had.



gazman said:


> Hey caz.
> Did you use the runner with the mud head? It works awesome.:thumbup::thumbup:


Yeah they do go well on the runner gaz but just use the CP tubes, I dont need to pump them up, I just suck it from the bucket, Usually hot mud so i dont need to clean the pump. The short CP tube is very handy for this in tight spots.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Thats a Pla cor, Justme, dont buy either of them, Ive had a white roller and an old grey one, they all sucked.


Thanks, cazna.

The roller design looks okay (to me). The problem is looking like it could be in where the handle and roller head assembly are pinned together. Everything looks too 'tight' - not enough play there for much sideways motion forgiveness when the handle isn't set straight on with the corner. Maybe trimming back some of the plastic on either/both the handle and roller assembly, and maybe downsizing the bolt that's pinning them together, to allow for some further sideways motion forgiveness, might help(?)

-----

Or take the handle and swivel off your Sheetrock, and bolt that to the Pla-Cor roller head. See if that might help.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, cazna.
> 
> The roller design looks okay (to me). The problem is looking like it could be in where the handle and roller head assembly are pinned together. Everything looks too 'tight' - not enough play there for much sideways motion forgiveness when the handle isn't set straight on with the corner. Maybe trimming back some of the plastic on either/both the handle and roller assembly, and maybe downsizing the bolt that's pinning them together, to allow for some further sideways motion forgiveness, might help(?)
> 
> ...


They actually look ok in those pics but the sheetrock and placor didnt set that bead, the tapepro did, And in practice they caused problems, I dont want to mess about with them anymore, You could have them if we were closer. Heres a couple more of corner rollers i have, Ones a bullnose that seems to fit well, You would like that one kiwiman. I had a 90 of this type but it didnt go so good so that went, I dont use the external 135 roller, Typically only get one or two per house so i do them by had.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Thats a Pla cor, Justme, dont buy either of them, Ive had a white roller and an old grey one, they all sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am getting a tapepro roller:thumbup:
Cant wait 2 try the beast!!!!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> They actually look ok in those pics but the sheetrock and placor didnt set that bead, the tapepro did, And in practice they caused problems, I dont want to mess about with them anymore, You could have them if we were closer. Heres a couple more of corner rollers i have, Ones a bullnose that seems to fit well, You would like that one kiwiman. I had a 90 of this type but it didnt go so good so that went, I dont use the external 135 roller, Typically only get one or two per house so i do them by had.


I've got a Sheetrock as well. As I'd said before, it didn't do well for me either, when I was testing a few rollers. Anything with wheels that had a decent enough taper to them didn't do too well (for me) when I was trying them on 90 degree paper/metal bead.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> We have one out now that is a little different to the norm:
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=ocr
> 
> Plan to send one to CAZNA to add to his collection ...


This is the sweetest roller on the market:thumbup:

But there was a tweek that had to be done to it, so version 2.0 is out. I'm not sure if "cazna the tool whore" has tried one or Not, but Vanman and I have, and we both loved it. But then something was going wrong with it, which I won't try to explain, b/c I'm a dumb arse when it comes to mechanical stuff.

But much to my horror, I seen Vanman got a care package in the mail to fix it:blink:,,,, and I was thinking" what about me







"

But around xmas, I too received the package, a long with the bottle opener..... thank you tomg

Honestly, it's a sweet little roller, there was a minor Glich, and tapepro addressed it, which is what you want from a company. Plus it was something we were testing for tomg, so he could get feed back, just like how others are testing some angle heads right now....

And speaking of testing, I forget who I sent those applicator heads to that Tomg also sent,,, to test:blink:. It was a plastic inside angle head and a bead applicator head. Your suppose to try them, give your opinion on them, then pass them along to someone else:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> This is the sweetest roller on the market:thumbup:


Don't know why it took so long for someone to figure that one out, but good for Tapepro on doing so. It does look like a design worthy of buying.

I think I mentioned it before, but......except for a bit of taper at the inside ends of the rollers on mine, that roller design is close to the design of the roller I was given when I was asked to test some AquaBead for the company. (Got the roller After I'd finished - it was a demo model scored from a company sales rep. Supposedly the rollers weren't available for buying yet. Can't understand that one - product was available, but the roller wasn't.)

Anyway, best roller I've tried so far (and kept) for using on 90 degree paper/metal bead, when compared to any of the tapered ones I've tried, or to Can-Am's stepped version.



2buckcanuck said:


> And speaking of testing, I forget who I sent those applicator heads to that Tomg also sent,,, to test:blink:. It was a plastic inside angle head and a bead applicator head. Your suppose to try them, give your opinion on them, then pass them along to someone else:yes:


You'd sent them to me, and I'd sent them on to Mudshark. I'm pretty sure I stated my opinion somewhere. I think Mudshark did as well.


----------



## bikeroptix (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re*



sdrdrywall said:


> 90 degree its pretty much all we do here



I agree with you.

I would like to tell about wide ranges of prescription sunglasses available in the market.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> This is the sweetest roller on the market:thumbup:
> 
> But there was a tweek that had to be done to it, so version 2.0 is out. I'm not sure if "cazna the tool whore" has tried one or Not, but Vanman and I have, and we both loved it. But then something was going wrong with it, which I won't try to explain, b/c I'm a dumb arse when it comes to mechanical stuff.
> 
> ...


U got a bottle opener?
I'm the drunk here!! 
No but seriously tht tapepro roller is the best out there thats for sure! I never knew we were ment 2 send the heads on,so if any1 wants them let me know!


----------

